# can someone please help me find a decently priced 5.5 gal tank with lid?



## odyssey~ (Aug 7, 2021)

hello!

all the 5.5 gals I could find came with pumps, filters, etc which I don't need since I already have them.
does anyone know of a decently priced 5.5 gal tank with lid? it could be a kit too if it's still cheap 
i was looking at the topfin one but now it's sold out.

thanks!


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi. Can you be more specific about what you consider decently priced? Additionally, do you require a lid that will accommodate a bulb? If you have a separate clip light you could just make cover with plexiglass or similar.

Shrimpfever lists a 5 gallon tank only on sale for $25.
Menagerie has a 5.5 gallon Seapora tank only for $50

Hope you find what you are looking for and post pics once it's stocked!


----------



## odyssey~ (Aug 7, 2021)

Fisheye said:


> Hi. Can you be more specific about what you consider decently priced? Additionally, do you require a lid that will accommodate a bulb? If you have a separate clip light you could just make cover with plexiglass or similar.
> 
> Shrimpfever lists a 5 gallon tank only on sale for $25.
> Menagerie has a 5.5 gallon Seapora tank only for $50
> ...


thank you so much for these!
do you know if there is a lid i can get for a 5.5 gal? or would i have to diy?

i sure will tysm!


----------



## QWC (Mar 27, 2017)

Depends what kind of lid you want. DIY lids aren't difficult. You can get scrap glass, acrylic, polycarbonate. I find DIY is just part of the hobby.

This guy on Youtube is great. He makes cool projects.




5Gallon for a betta


----------

